# PSA Training video



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Video of my club training for PSA, 1 ring dog.
https://vimeo.com/67623468


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was nicely done. Excellent choices for music as well.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, had a great times shooting it and getting sun burn.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Fun video...BTW..I saw mesquite trees in the back ground...I need some for my smoker!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes I used Mesquite chunks when I smoked the pulled pork for the BBQ.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

That was awesome!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job Koi!!!! Outside of the video itself, the training was also top notch!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Zakia, I'm lucky I have very dedicated club members.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

The send around the active decoy to the passive one is impressive.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Excellent camera work, tight editing, creative content. This was a pleasure to watch. 
Thank you.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great video and super training. Well done to you and your club


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Loved it~ and 1:30 was an impressive exercise! Control unleashed.... 

That sable dog was wicked fast. I think I saw the bbq photo on fb. Before it was grilled/ bacon wrapped?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That was a pleasure to watch_ twice!_


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Agree with ALL the above comments.
The training looked good, but I've seen a lot of dog videos and that one was probably the single best one as far as camera work/editing etc. 
Well done!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all, Jane, no bacon, just rubs to smoke.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

awesome work all round (dogs, handlers, camerawork, editing, etc)!!! 

looks like you have a top club, I'm so jealous - we don't have anything that even comes close in this damn bass ackwards country! : (


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

great video. thanks for sharing that. 
pjp


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super video....thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool video Khoi, excellent job.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this video, shared it yesterday on my FB page. Some very creating camera angles, editing, etc and good training to boot.

I'm curious how your club teaches the directed sends for the bite. I've done it with a couple of dogs, using various techniques, but whatever method you are using seems to be working really well.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

This video is great, thanks for sharing I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks all, Kadi, in the beginning both decoys are passive and at a very short distance, and because they are inline, I used a send out command (like Schutzhund or Rings sent out) to go pass the first decoy then I gave a verbal marker after he passed the first decoy then the second decoy went active for the bite, so the way I'm teaching this, the dog must know the send out first.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

dear khoi, thank you for not photoshopping hair on my legs...love G


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Khoi Pham said:


> Thanks all, Kadi, in the beginning both decoys are passive and at a very short distance, and because they are inline, I used a send out command (like Schutzhund or Rings sent out) to go pass the first decoy then I gave a verbal marker after he passed the first decoy then the second decoy went active for the bite, so the way I'm teaching this, the dog must know the send out first.


Thanks. This is similar to how I've done it in the past also, I've actually found doing some retrieves or send outs past the decoys before we start bitework helps put them in that "mode" for the first bite, better chance of success.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, I am most definately impressed with the control work on the dogs..,PSA has definately come a long way, kuddos Khoi et el, job well done. I can only hope I can get that kind of control work in the future on my b*tch.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm with everyone else great vid. I liked the positions on the tarp.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Maureen and Timothy, you're welcome Georgia, just keep me happy or I can always put some hair on your legs later on.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> ... you're welcome Georgia, just keep me happy or I can always put some hair on your legs later on.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

Good. We are looking for PSA members in the Cook County area near the airport, Let me know, 773-237-0471. New decoys welcome.


----------

